# -----::::::oh My My Ankit Fadia Reality Just Check It Out ::::::----



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 7, 2009)

HI guys

::cyborg:: again

once browsing few days back i found this just check it out see how this fadia guys is


*www.ankurb.info/2007/12/05/ankit-fadia-certified-ethical-idiot/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm reading it and LOLing all along!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice 
Mazaa aa gayaaa


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2009)

lol...Unkit Fadia seems to be the bash-ball among gIX!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ Just like Rohan_shenoy was.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Just like Rohan_shenoy was.


eh?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 7, 2009)

what is rohan shenoy story


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 7, 2009)

2 yrs back Ankit Fadia visited IIIT Hyderabad and he was giving a lecture in the audi(actually promoting his book)...The HOD of CSE asked him to "Get Out" and told him that "Our lowest performing student can think better than that"


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> 2 yrs back Ankit Fadia visited IIIT Hyderabad and he was giving a lecture in the audi(actually promoting his book)...The HOD of CSE asked him to "Get Out" and told him that "Our lowest performing student can think better than that"


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 7, 2009)

> Q)My company is blocking peer-to-peer software, and traffic can only be sent via port 80. Now you talked about proxies, how do I get to use a proxy to send it via some other port, while keeping in mind the fact that I need to keep the proxy settings for my company’s internal LAN?
> *Ankit Fraudia: Er, iske bare me mujhe itni zyada jankari nahi hai…*






ionicsachin said:


> 2 yrs back Ankit Fadia visited IIIT Hyderabad and he was giving a lecture in the audi(actually promoting his book)...The HOD of CSE asked him to "Get Out" and told him that "Our lowest performing student can think better than that"


Holy $h!t! Serves him right


----------



## chicha (Mar 8, 2009)

hahaha, IIT thing was top class, it would have been better if the short session were to be taped and some one flooring his sorry ass with some IIT style quesions  and he saying "*Er, iske bare me mujhe itni zyada jankari nahi hai…".

boy o boy that video would be really fun
*


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

*attrition.org/errata/charlatan.html#fadia

*attrition.org/errata/charlatan/fadia/fadia1.html

*attrition.org/errata/charlatan/fadia/fadia3.html


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 8, 2009)

he is sh**


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> 2 yrs back Ankit Fadia visited IIIT Hyderabad and he was giving a lecture in the audi(actually promoting his book)...The HOD of CSE asked him to "Get Out" and told him that "Our lowest performing student can think better than that"


Hahaha pwned!!

Look at those comments after the blog. lol

But we gotta admit that he has promoted a lot for himself and made big bucks for himself, although he is an idiot like everyone says.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2009)

He is a marketing success !


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

he should take computer security classes ... blo*dy n00b...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

Who is Ankit Fadia ?? 

can someone tell i saw it in the reliance world it seems ??? is he nooB ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

Various comments on Amazon for Fraudia's "Ethical" Shmacking $h!t:


> I was amazed when I finished scanning this book today. Quite frankly, I can't imagine why it was ever published! Aside from the fact that it was published this year (2002), and aside from the fact that the author appears to have used a Windows 95 machine to do his tinkering (I won't even give the author the respect of using the word "hacking"), this book is riddled with misinformation, inconsistencies, and uncommented source code (which incidentally only compiles, according to the author, on a version of *nix that very few people use). Any hobbyist with more than one year of experience knows AT LEAST what's covered in this book, and they probably don't even realize it! This book doesn't cover ANY of the new operating systems, doesn't take into account ANY basic security precautions that have been in use for a couple years now, and does the reader a disservice by trying to explain (poorly) what "hacker" and "cracker" means (clearly the author was trying to impress his friends with his knowledge of jargon). There are MANY more useful tomes on the market; don't waste your money on this book! The single most useful piece of information this book contains is a single page where the URLs to SART and (I believe) CERT can be found!


A few more:


> This book is basically a word for word copy from freely avaliable online documents and other books. The author fails to mention the documents that he uses as sources for his factual information. The worst part is, some of the sources the author used were unreliable themselves. Talking about libnet like it is a program just shows how inexperienced the author is in the subject he is writing about. How could one possibly write a technical book about something they don't know much about. As for the ethical part, there is hardly anything ethical about breaking into other systems. If you want to know how the hackers really get in, get hacking exposed. Hacking Exposed pulls no punches on describing how it is actually done. Spend your money on better things.





> This book is appalling. I have the Indian version and it is sloopily put together as well as dated. In addition, it is hardly ethical in any sense of the word when the author suggests that you use your ISP to hack.
> 
> In addition, I have found script references in the book that are not written by the author and yet he doesn't identify this fact. He leaves them as if he wrote them. Further some chapters are nothing more than just a cut and paste from existing websites that are not the author's work.
> 
> If I was the publisher, I would be looking more deeply into this author's credibility. If you are serious about security, get a book like ... If you just want to be a script kiddie, this will do you fine.



Thanks to gagandeep's links


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 8, 2009)

Ankit FUDia should start giving marketing lessons rather than security lessons...


----------



## hellknight (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know why I bought that damn book.. seems like a compilation of various things on the net..


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 8, 2009)

He couldn't keep his own blog secure and claim to be working for US agencies!!!!!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

?? Somebody please tell who is he please ???


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ?? Somebody please tell who is he please ???


Sheesh, just google his name and you'll know


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ?? Somebody please tell who is he please ???


He claims to be an "Ethical Hacker", he does know few things here and there and he surely knows how to market and promote himself. He has written 1 or 2 books on Ethical Hacking. 

If you still wanna know more about him then gooooooogle.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2009)

Let me google it for you.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice post.


----------



## vivekkanu (Mar 8, 2009)

ANKIT f@DIA should start ****ing off himself for wat he know............. 

zarra usse "ethical" word ka meaning to puchna...  8)


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 8, 2009)

OH GOD LOOK AT THAT DUDE GOT A PAGE AT WIKI TOO


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankit_Fadia

well two more links of this moron  

*lmgtfy.com/?q=ANKIT+FADIA+IS+A+*******
*www.whoisdeep.com/2005/10/01/ankit-dos-what/


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

Interviewer said:
			
		

> Q: What is 'ethical hacking' that you practice?





			
				FUDia said:
			
		

> A: *I did hack the Chip magazine site (now known as Digit).* I defaced it and then sent the editor an email saying what was wrong with the site and what measures they could take to rectify it. In fact, the editor even offered me a job as a system administrator then. But once he found out how young I was he retracted his offer!


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

Fraudia said:
			
		

> _A: *I did hack the Chip magazine site (now known as Digit).* I defaced it and then sent the editor an email saying what was wrong with the site and what measures they could take to rectify it. In fact, the editor even offered me a job as a system administrator then. But once he found out how young I was he retracted his offer!_



LMAO
ROFL
Wait.....
ROFLCOPTER


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 8, 2009)

a great a$$hol3 who copys original works n publishes for own profit cheating ppl...bloody a$$**


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

**www.thehindubusinessline.com/ew/2007/04/02/images/2007040200060203.jpg

  

Google will KICk his A$$ *


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

mrintech said:


> **www.thehindubusinessline.com/ew/2007/04/02/images/2007040200060203.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Google will KICk his A$$ *


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
Fraudia has finally gone *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

is that true :: the books are true ??? i mean the google hacking ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ LOL at the full story here: *www.thehindubusinessline.com/ew/2007/04/02/stories/2007040200060200.htm


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

ok this books are real " i mean will they really work [or] he just copied from someone else


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ok this books are real " i mean will they really work [or] he just copied from someone else


Read it to believe it 

BTW what he will Hack Google Homepage  or Gmail (which uses high level encryption and redirection)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

another one who attend the fraudia seminar 


*nsitlounge.in/bb/index.php?showtopic=7561


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

Shhh... Jyada Discuss mat karo nai to Fraudia Thinkdigit Hack kar lega


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Shhh... Jyada Discuss mat karo nai to Fraudia Thinkdigit Hack kar lega


Tension mat le yaar, woh Digit ko hack karne ki koshish CHIP ko hack karega 
(refer to my previous post to know what I mean  )


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Tension mat le yaar, woh Digit ko hack karne ki koshish CHIP ko hack karega
> (refer to my previous post to know what I mean  )


*i178.photobucket.com/albums/w250/narcissaqtpie/rofl-doggie.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

he wont even think abt THINKDIGIT because as we are here how he ll hack ???   

Read this one i found now only all the guys are challenging him !!

*www.expressindia.com/news/messages.php?newsid=61826


woah woah guys we can also challenge him right , 

sure he is not a hacker " HE IS A "CRACKER" "  

i dont like this guy by his face , look @ him looking like ultimate GAY

His Autograph : god it is valuable treasure of my life   

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/7724/ankitfadiaautograph.th.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

*Ankit Fraudia ====>*  *i42.tinypic.com/swz286.jpg


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 8, 2009)

I never knew about this guys.. But hey, this sh1t is cool..


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ankit fadia got real publicity only after his story was published in the Times of India. This shows what misinformed and ignorant sources of media can do to an unknown person. Times of India unnecessarily glorifies unimportant or insignificant people or events so as to make news more sensational. Just look at tomorrows front page news about India's victory against underdogs, New Zealand and u'll know why. There might also be a picture of sania mirza in a skimpy tennis skirt after a victory over an unknown player in an unknown event.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 9, 2009)

^^Hahaha... true.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 9, 2009)

complete jackass.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont know why i started this thread first when i read the blog i felt why abuse some one but i do realized that he is fooling people . that really kicked me to post new thread


i hope abusing some fool is not a reason for ban in digit 

any way now i found that u people really found this thread interesting why not make it a thread where everybody can come and hit him with something i mean abuse him

OH MAN THIS GUY IS ALL OVER YOU TUBE TOO CHECK OUT 

*www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=ankit+fadia&aq=f


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 9, 2009)

Yaar Tum log haath dho kar AF ke peeche pad gaye ho. IMO uski roji roti bundh honi hai.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 9, 2009)

HA HA HA
How can people take him seriously!


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 9, 2009)

There was a friend of mine who is deeply immersed into hacking things. He got into all these stuff after reading the books from Mr. fraudia and consider him the idol of his life. He even used every of his new book as his pillow ( see, how crazy he is about fraudia and hacking).
Now i am going to pass him the link to this thread. I fear whats his reaction is going to be.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^ dont do it , seriously Then Mr.fraudia will hack the thinkdigit


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I know why the digit site was down. ankit fadia must've hacked it.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 10, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I think I know why the digit site was down. ankit fadia must've hacked it.




Uske upar wo soch nai sakta


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 10, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I think I know why the digit site was down. ankit fadia must've hacked it.



Usko windows ke Start button ka name change karne ke alawa kuch nahi aata.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 10, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Usko windows ke Start button ka name change karne ke alawa kuch nahi aata.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 10, 2009)

I told you guys "don't b1tch about him" rofl.

dekha na kya hua digit site ke saath...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Ankit Fadia can never hack thinkdigit.com. Jab bhi try karega, site DOWN milegi.


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 11, 2009)

hahaha ... cool thread bout that _________ ... have no words to describe ... some years back .. i was also under the impression tht he was a child wonder from india and all that crap. really this guy i wayyyyyyy better in marketing thn hacking ....

@ Kl@w : ROFL .....


----------

